# Bourbon + eBay, how did I do? (DTI purchase)



## jmx66 (Jan 2, 2018)

I had a cheap Chinese DTI when I started out. I felt dirty and sad whenever I used it.
Then I got a much better Enco.
Decided it was time for an upgrade and just scored a Girod-Tast and Swiss made Federal Testmaster which is, I believe, a rebranded Tesa.
They both work beautifully and are a pleasure to use. 
Just thought I'd share my excitement.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 2, 2018)

nice score, both are very nice indicators!


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 3, 2018)

Good set, I'm betting you'll use the Federal most often and save the Fowler for the really precise stuff
Mark
ps go to www.longislandindicator.com for a good writeup on the Girod tast indicators


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jan 3, 2018)

Girod Test makes great test gear.  I have one that reads .001mm which is roughly .00004".  The tool repeats better than any other instrument I have including Interapid and Mahr.   Very high quality gear.  Keep it in its box to keep it clean and it should provide a lifetime or service.


----------

